# Adobe Flash Player on Mac OSX 10.2.8?



## Computerepicfail (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay, I recently decided to use this computer or amusement. And I cannot get a working version of Adobe Flash....Can anyone tell me how or send me a download link with some instruction? thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there Computerepicfail, welcome to TSG.

Here is a direct download link to Adobe Flash Player 9.

Hope that helps!


----------

